# New Student Looking for Reputable Schools



## MASmith (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi Group, 

I am a 33 year old adult who is looking to getting into martial arts.  
I have read a number of posts that have given alot of useful advice.   A theme I notice in the threads is to look for an instructor that you like vs. a form.  

That being said, can anyone recommend an instructor/school in the Morris County NJ area?  

Thanks!


----------



## MJS (Apr 20, 2010)

Is there a particular art that interests you?


----------



## MASmith (Apr 20, 2010)

I am willing to try things out.  I havent ruled anything completely out.  To be honest I had about 1 month of Judo about 4 years ago.  It was pretty cool in the extremely limited time I tried it.  I just am not sure how I felt about the school in general.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know the area but I have to give you kudos for your mindset. Try visiting some schools in the area and see what clicks for you. If they have a website you could post it here for feedback. Good luck with your search! :asian:


----------



## MASmith (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.  I found three schools that seemed interesting.  One of which I tried for a month.  I did not like how the Isshin ryu karate was taugh at Jersey Judo but the Judo sensei seemed good from what I could tell.    I dont know much about the others.


I am relatively short (5'6 ) so I think I am looking for an art that compliments my lack of reach.   


http://www.jerseyjudo.com/birthdays.html

http://mountainjudonj.com/?page_id=44

http://www.happodojo.com/


----------



## frank raud (Apr 21, 2010)

How far are you from Cranford NJ?

http://www.cranfordjkc.com/

Yonezuka is a living legend in judo.


----------



## MASmith (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Frank, 

Thanks for this reference.  Cranford is about 45 minutes from me.  It is doable but might be tough going that far away on a regular basis but definately something to consider.


----------



## Aikicomp (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes...me. 

I teach Ju-Jitsu classes twice a week in Sussex/Morris county. If you would like more info or to come and watch a class, PM me with your phone number and I will contact you.

Look forward to hearing from you.

Michael


----------

